# Good site for grooming photos



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

HI, 
I thought I'd share this link I'd find useful because it provides photos of different "pet" clips and show clips for the Havanese. Click on the link and find the click list on the left.
http://www.cynadohavanese.com/
Sky


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, sky! 

I'm thinking of having Ricky cut down a bit because he gets so wet and dirty and I don't think I will have the time or desire to comb him through for a half hour every day. I don't want him to look like another breed either, so am not sure yet how to get him trimmed. 

I like a couple of the looks at this site. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, well thanks for the encouragement!
Which looks do you like?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the hair cut that Truly has on the website, a little long but not too long. Problem I find is that they matt so easily when they are even that long, that I end of up leaving their heads tail & ears long, and the rest a little shorter. Maybe not the "best" look, but at least they are comfortable and I am not brushing all day every day!! I have not cut Logan yet, as I love him in his long hair and it is still so soft & does not matt. I am sure I will have to do it when the weather gets warner through - it will make me very sad 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I like Truly's look as well, Laurie. The first pic is cute too... Jazz. When I get Ricky cut down, I still want him to look like a Havanese, not a shih-tzu, poodle or maltese. No offense to those breeds, but I did get the Hav partly for it's look! lol

I am stalling because I too, feel sadness thinking of losing all that long hair. Oh, and Ricky has a TON of it!! Thick and wavy and just the best to snuggle up in. sigh....... I will see just how long we can keep it clean w/o too much time spent on the table grooming him.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

I love Grace's look! I think she's adorable!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love the look of a full coated Hav. Even if I wasn't showing Sam I would keep him in a full coat. I find brushing very relaxing for both of us. I have become an expert at getting twigs, leaves, grass, cherrios, plasta, ketchup,and various other food stuff that the kids drop, out of his coat. I had to stop putting his hair in a Topknot, because the cat kept ripping it out along with a paw full of fur.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Debbie-I'm with you.I love the long coats and also the corded havs.I'm not real crazy about the clips.......however the longer the better!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree that the best look is the long coatm and I love it but sadly it is just not practical here, due to the hot summers, and the snowy winters (mats). I plan on keeping Logan long for as long as I can, but once it starts to get warm, I dont want him to be uncomfortable. 
Laurie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think some look great in the puppy cut and some look better in the longer coat. I'm not sure why that is, but I'm assuming it depends on the coat type and the cut! I'm going to try the wait and see method with Izzy....she has different colors under the black and I don't want to loose the black, but if she turns out to be a "matter", I may not have a choice. So far, she doesn't mat at all....but, I can't see her face and I'm not sure she can see! The hair doesn't seem long enough yet to try a topnot, but I was a failure at putting my daughter's hair up, so can't imagine how I'd do with a dog!! LOL. ( I have short hair and always have)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's an example of how different Sammy's coat is to Ricky's... not to mention their size! Ricky is a good full head longer than Sammy is.

The reason I'm considering cutting Ricky's coat is because it is SO thick and there's a lot of it. I do enjoy combing him too and would love to keep it long, but it gets dirty so easily and when it's sticky, damp and dirty, it's not as much fun to bury my face into it as when it's clean!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow there is a difference between them. Sammy's hair looks so soft and silky, almost like as if he has no undercoat. Ricky looks so much like our Oreo from the back - so fluffy and thick hair. I know what you mean about the icky weather and how dirty it can get the coat. I found during the slushy wet weather, I was bathing Oreo almost 2 times per week!! Now that it is finally drying out, it's not too bad anymore. Mind you I live in a condo, so when he goes potty he is always with us.

As for Sammy's coat, it must be fairly easy to brush through it


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Sammy is very easy to comb. It takes me all of 5 mins. to get him done! lol Ricky, on the other hand takes a good 20-30 mins. and to get him to stay on his back so I can comb his belly and arm/leg "pits" is getting to be a struggle. He used to let me do whatever I wanted, but because the combing is a little more thorough - it has to be or we'd have mats - he's not quite as patient. Forget about bathing, drying and all that stuff!  

I'm wondering if Sammy will blow his coat and therefore get his second coat. He's 8 mths. old so it's still early and he might start changing soon. Should be interesting, but somehow I know it won't be quite as thick as Ricky's. He is starting to have a wave in the hair at the top of his head though.


----------

